# Looking To BUY a DTG Printer Second Hand



## dasanudasa (Mar 26, 2008)

The Name talks for itself: if you have any idea how you can sell me a second-hand DTG Printer(shipping costs on me) I am looking for a small one the Kiosk type.... email me, pls...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

dasanudasa said:


> The Name talks for itself: if you have any idea how you can sell me a second-hand DTG Printer(shipping costs on me) I am looking for a small one the Kiosk type.... email me, pls...



I sent you an email.

_____

Harry
equipmentzone.com


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I was looking on the anajet site earlier, they have a trade in program for other DTG printers, they then sell off those to people


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

read the anajet fine print on trade ins...no warranty ...some have no software..no manual...all in all you are buying blind without backup


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out eBay. I've seen a few up for auction at different times. Sometimes it's an owner selling, sometimes it's a recovery company (use caution on these, as you just don't know what condition the machines are REALLY in).


----------



## Euroshirt (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi dasanudasa, I'm assuming you're US-based? Let me know if you're UK based..


----------



## dasanudasa (Mar 26, 2008)

Euroshirt said:


> Hi dasanudasa, I'm assuming you're US-based? Let me know if you're UK based..


 Let's say based in Europe... can you email me?


----------



## dasanudasa (Mar 26, 2008)

I did not receive it? where did you sent it? [email protected]


----------



## dasanudasa (Mar 26, 2008)

hey, please contact me. It sounds as if you have a nice offer  ... [email protected] I live in Europe-provided I like your offer I will drive to UK


----------

